# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  10 trải nghiệm không thể bỏ qua trong lần đầu đến Hong Kong

## hangnt

*Leo núi Thái Bình, mua sắm mệt nghỉ, 'quẩy' ở Lan Kwai Fong hay ăn dimsum sẽ là những điều bạn chớ nên bỏ lỡ.
*

Không chỉ là một trong những thành phố sôi động và đông đúc nhất thế giới với dân số lên tới 10 triệu dân, Hong Kong còn là nơi giao thoa hài hòa giữa nền văn hóa Á và Âu, Đông và Tây, vì vậy không khó để lý giải vì sao nơi này được nhiều du khách từ khắp nơi trên thế giới ưa thích.

Hiện nay, các chuyến bay thẳng từ Việt Nam sang Hong Kong liên tục có các đợt khuyến mãi, giá vé rẻ nhất có thể mua trong khoảng 3 đến 4 triệu đồng, tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho nhiều du khách Việt check in "hòn ngọc Viễn Đông" một thời.

Đặc khu Hong Kong khá rộng lớn, một tuần khám phá có lẽ vẫn chưa đủ "đã đời". Nếu lần đầu tới đây, bạn có thể tham khảo 10 trải nghiệm không thể bỏ qua dành cho du khách.

*Chiêm ngưỡng cảnh tượng ngoạn mục từ núi Thái Bình*


Victoria Peak hay còn gọi là đỉnh núi Thái Bình là một trong những điểm cao nhất của toàn đặc khu, nơi bạn có thể phóng tầm mắt xuống vịnh Victoria. Đứng ở đây ở bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong ngày, từ tinh mơ mờ sáng hay đêm muộn cũng đem lại ấn tượng khó quên. Du khách có thể đi bus, đi bộ leo núi hoặc phổ biến nhất là đi tàu điện gỗ để lên đến đỉnh núi.

*Ăn dimsum ở nhà hàng Michelin rẻ nhất thế giới*


Không có chuyến đi đến Hong Kong nào có thể trọn vẹn mà thiếu đi một bữa ăn dimsum cho thỏa lòng. Địa chỉ được gợi ý nhiều nhất là nhà hàng Tim Ho Wan, nhà hàng được xếp hạng sao Michelin có giá rẻ nhất thế giới. Dimsum được coi là linh hồn của Hong Kong với hàng trăm món ăn đựng trong chiếc thố nhỏ xinh, đủ vị ngọt mặn cay chua, để lại dư vị khó quên. Đừng quên gọi chiếc bánh nướng nhân thịt xá xíu nhé, bạn sẽ ngây ngất vì nó ngay.

*Xem pháo hoa và diễu hành ở công viên Disney*


Địa điểm ở Hong Kong là công viên Disney gần Việt Nam nhất trong số các công viên thuộc hệ thống này trên toàn thế giới. Nếu cho rằng nó chỉ dành cho các em nhỏ thì bạn đã lầm. Ngay cả người lớn cũng sẽ thích mê các trò chơi ở công viên huyền thoại siêu đáng yêu này. Hơn nữa, hai lần trong ngày, bạn sẽ được gặp lại các nhân vật hoạt hình ngộ nghĩnh và nổi tiếng trong màn diễu hành hay ngắm nhìn màn pháo hoa trên nóc lâu đài cổ tích. 

*Mua sắm, mua sắm và mua sắm*


Nơi này nổi tiếng với những trung tâm thương mại nối dài tưởng như bất tận, bạn có thể bắt gặp chung ở bất cứ đâu, con phố nào, ngóc ngách nào từ Tsim Sha Tsui, Causeway Bay cho tới Time Square, con đường nào cũng sẽ dẫn bạn tới các trung tâm thương mại, nơi sẽ rút hầu bao của bạn một cách ngọt ngào nhất. 

*Uống trà kiểu quý tộc Anh*


100 năm chung sống dưới thời chế độ Anh, Hong Kong đã du nhập nhiều nét văn hóa đặc trưng của xứ sở này, trong đó có thói quen uống trà chiều đầy tinh tế và đặc sắc. Hãy ghé qua khách sạn The Peninsula, khách sạn lâu đời nhất ở Hong Kong để thưởng thức một bữa tiệc trà sang trọng với bánh sandwich, bánh ngọt, đồ ăn nhẹ đựng trong khay sắt 3 tầng kiểu quý tộc. Nếu muốn có bàn thì hãy đến thật sớm nhé vì ở đây, người ta không nhận đặt chỗ trước.
*
Xem 'bản giao hưởng' ánh sáng ở bến tàu Star Ferry*


Bến tàu Star Ferry là địa điểm lý tưởng nhất nhất để chiêm ngưỡng màn biếu diễn hoàng tráng đã trở thành "đặc sản" ở Hong Kong. Hàng ngày, cứ đến 20h, bến cảng lại chật cứng người dân và khách du lịch. Ánh sáng sẽ được chiếu lên nền trời từ nóc các tòa nhà chọc trời phía bên đảo Hong Kong, đứng từ phía bán đảo Cửu Long, bạn sẽ có góc nhìn đẹp và lý tưởng nhất. Đừng quên mang theo chân máy ảnh để ghi lại những khoảnh khắc đáng nhớ này nhé.

*Đi dạo chợ đêm, ăn quà vặt*


Phần Trung Hoa còn sót lại ở Hong Kong nằm ở những khu chợ đêm lề đường, nơi bạn có thể tìm thấy nhiều mặt hàng bình dân, các món ăn đường phố được yêu thích. Temple Street Market bán nhiều quần áo giá rẻ, đồng hồ và các mặt hàng thiết yếu, trong khi Ladies’ Market là thiên đường cho quần áo và phụ kiện bình dân. Hãy nhớ mặc cả nhé, hầu hết các chủ hàng sẽ nói thách đó.

*'Quẩy hết mình' ở Lan Kwai Fong*


Người Hong Kong có slogan là: "Work hard and play hard" (Tạm dịch là: "Làm việc chăm chỉ, vui chơi hết mình"). Vì thế, không khó để tìm các hộp đêm, quán bả vui chơi thâu đêm suốt sáng ở kinh đô ánh sáng này. Lan Kwai Fong (Lan Quế Phường) được biết đến là tụ điểm vui chơi đông vui nhất với hơn 100 nhà hàng, quán bar, quán ăn... nhộn nhịp tấp nập, đặc biệt là thứ 6 và thứ 7, nơi bạn có thể bắt gặp cả khách nước ngoài lẫn dân bản địa đang chơi hết mình.

*Leo 268 bậc lên Đại Nhĩ Sơn*


Tượng Phật Đại Nhĩ Sơn ở đảo Lantau xuất hiện nhiều trong các bộ phim TVB, là nơi linh thiêng với mỗi người dân Hong Kong. Để đến đây, du khách sẽ phải đi tàu điện ngầm đến bến Tung Chung, sau đó đi cáp treo Ngong Ping 360 25 phút và rồi leo bộ 268 bậc thang để lên đến đỉnh núi. Ngoài tượng Phật, khu du lịch này còn nhiều hạng mục đặc sắc khác cho bạn khám phá, chuyến đi có thể kéo dài từ nửa ngày đến một ngày.

*Khám phá sân bay độc đáo trên đảo*

Sân bay Chek Lap Kok (Hong Kong) là một trong những sân bay lớn nhất châu Á và cả thế giới cùng là cửa ngõ của Đông Á và Đông Nam Á. Bạn có thể tìm thấy ở đây một khu vườn nhỏ, rạp hát mini, trung tâm khám phá hàng không cho các em nhỏ hay khu vui chơi điện tử mô phỏng các trò chơi như bóng đá, bóng rổ, golf... để du khách giết thời gian giữa các chuyến bay. Và dĩ nhiên, đừng quên đến sân bay thật sớm để mua sắm trước khi quay trở về nhà.


_Theo ngoisao_

----------

